# Thrice as much



## MeeQ (Jul 3, 2010)

I guess I'm back for the time; don't be so disappointed.

After many conceptual thoughts of never writing again, I have decided that I'm a wanker for even pondering such. 

Consider the likelihood of my corrupt anti-climatic words to appear, in the 'probably yes' department.

Mhm

P.S this has nothing to do with the fact that the Apocalypse hasn't come yet... I think.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Fantasy of You (Jul 3, 2010)

Wanker, indeed.

Welcome back, nonetheless! 

- Andy


----------



## cacafire (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh. 

I thought you were dead.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 4, 2010)

Fantasy of You said:


> Wanker, indeed.
> 
> Welcome back, nonetheless!
> 
> - Andy


 
Only when you put your girlfriend in your avatar. Silly silly.


----------



## caelum (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome back, man.  There's been quite a few people returning from long breaks these days.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 5, 2010)

caelum said:


> Welcome back, man. There's been quite a few people returning from long breaks these days.


Translation : you're not special.

Haha


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 5, 2010)

cacafire said:


> Oh.
> 
> I thought you were dead.


 
People thought i was dead? I'll take that as a win.


----------



## MTMarshall (Jul 29, 2010)

Now you are being so silly....I knew you weren't dead love.... Just don't shave your head though. I'm still very much against that prison look.......)))))


----------



## Gumby (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad to see you back MeeQ.


----------



## Eluixa (Jul 30, 2010)

Heya MeeQ


----------

